# OK, DOG cage for crippled ferals!



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Here it is, my set up....phew, they like it!! I built a large ledge at the back..made up of some cardboard-like plastic supported by wood....the smaller platforms are bouncing off, I'll have to secure them...does this set up seem ok? any suggestions as to what I can add?

and I am happy my girl "spot" and her buddy are back


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We have had a member who had his pigeon get their head stuck thru the bars, so we warn everyone about the dog crates. they are fine in size,IF the birds spend quality time outside of the cage, and if you are home pretty much of the time to keep an eye out. 

Rabbit cages work very well, they are longer in length,(which works for pigeons) and the bars are spaced closer together so they can't get their heads thru them.

You can add a brick for the birds to stand on. Make sure every perch is safe and secure for them to stand on and push off of when they want to get down. Bowls should be non spillable, and best to hook uo on the cage.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

thank you, I did consider this.....I did check a pigeons head cannot get stuck in this one (spacing depends on brand) ....and I secured the large shelf, and have since secured the other ones. Th large dog cage allows them to fly a little.
The birds will be spending time outside the cage, I plan on building a small outdoor place for them. I havent got the space for a huge cage ( this one is 42 X 28 X 30 inches) and this is the best I could afford. (as it is I wont be buying new clothes for awhile)

I havent got the feeding/watering equipment yet as last night I though I was getting these with the pigeons. I had to make do with heavy bowls for one night.

I have done my best here!!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I just put screen (the stuff you use for windows) over my dog cage and it worked fine. I do find the Rabbit/ferret cages work better.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

there just werent any large enough, inexpensive rabbit or ferret cages available here..they would not have been able to fly in them, most are very low and not wide. plus i have a slipped disc and need to be able to reach in and clean the cage easily....or have a pull out tray


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks great. You did a good job picking a nice one! I'm sure they're loving it.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

I have this same cage... (and another)
*** Note: My cages are outside not in the house. If this is meant to be outside or in a garage I suggest the following:
Because of mice stealing food I purchased 'steel fabric'. I measured, cut, wrapped, and wired the cloth to the cage. Creating a door etc... All is firmly attached to all sides of the 'dog' cage. 
Prior to using the steel cloth I'd used some window screen which was chewed = mice getting in and having a party.
Also ~ prior to putting the steel fabric on I had a baby squirrel get in. 
Adding the fabric was a time consuming addition ~ However well worth it.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You did a great job. And 4Zpigeons is right. If the cages will be where rodents can get to them, covering the outside with hardware cloth will stop them. You can tie it on, or simply attach it with the plastic ties. It looks wonderful, and I'm sure they'll like it.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I am keeping them in the house... the garage can get to -25 centigrade in winter and is dark and cramped...the basement I put in a "daylight bulb" in? ..outdoors will be daytimes only...I take my cat out on a leash backyard too most days...luckily she is the worlds worst hunter and has little interest in birds.
I've added a feeding cup on the end of a branch (came as a kit) ...to add interest and they have to walk out to feed....
I think I will put a mirror in too.

I like spending time with them whenever possible altho I think laundry might freak them out!

thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are funny. I spent a lot of time building and adding to the enclosure I kept them in, before we had the loft built. I would be hammering away, or using the staple gun, which makes quite a lot of noise. And I'd have one perched on each shoulder through it all. The noise didn't bother them. As a matter of fact, Luigi would try to steal my tools from me. I don't think laundry would bother them. LOL.


----------

